# "Piano lesson with Oscar Peterson"



## Guest (Nov 26, 2021)

This phenomenal pianist and extremely likeable man is interviewed at the piano by Dick Cavett (what an urbane and sophisticated raconteur that man is!):


----------



## pediatrie3emerotatio (8 mo ago)

I'm 90% sure the singer he thinks he sounds like (and he does) is Nat King Cole. Oscar has a lesser-known album where he sings as a tribute to Nat, called "With Respect to Nat".
Tutuapp 9Apps​


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice. Have you seen this.....?


----------

